# Susan Boyle



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe everybody already saw this video :






so what you thinks?

I think she is awesome and inspirational. ook like the other contestans will only play for runner up since the winner is base on popular voting.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It is a sad commentary on our culture, particularly pop culture, that we somehow equate youth and beauty with talent. She is inspiring, but I'm afraid she'll use that great instrument of hers for more showtunes like this. That would not impact me in any way.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I love her and I love this story. For someone with only a little vocal training in all her 47 years, I think she has much raw talent and a lot of potential. With some expert coaching, I think she will be able to perfect her instrument and her voice will become a force to be reckoned with.

What's so great abot this is the outpouring of international support for her. Could it be that we are finally brave enough to admit that we have been listening to barbie dolls will computerized voices for too long? I think we are now longing for something real, something without gimmick. 

I really wish Susan nothing but the best and I will following her career with the utmost enthusiasm.

(I'd loev to hear her sing Scottish/Irish folk songs, b the way...)


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

A recording of her from 1999 has been found and is available (audio only) on YouTube -





I've read that contract restrictions associated with the program will keep her from any more performances until she appears on Britain's Got Talent next - toward the end of May.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Her Cry Me A River is really awesome. It proves she can work weel going from the belty showtunes to more intimate, dare I say sexy sounds. Her voice is so sultry and she really sounds like she is meaning every word of the song, not just going through the motions. THAT is the hallmark of a great singer, just as much as technical skill. If the technique is there, but they can also TELL A STORY, that is what great singing is all about.

Susan is awesome. I'm with her all the way. (I even joined her online fan club!)


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

the audio link is also very beautiful one. she is very close to professional singer.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

jurianbai said:


> the audio link also very beautiful one. she is very close to profesional singer.


Like I said, with just a wee bit of vocal coaching, this woman will be a professional singer, and a damn good one. She truly has a natural gift.

And by the way, "as is," she is already much better than those who are already established as professional singers. Britney Spears, one of the best known "pros" in the world has nothing on Ms. Boyle.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I heard her on the radio yesterday and I agree with Tapkaara. My only reservation is that her style seems a little dated, but her strong voice does make an impact, definitely.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I wouln't say "dated"...perhaps "classic." But maybe that's the appeal. All that is old will be new again, right? I mean, she is resonating around the world like no singer has in a long time. I think this is sort of like the world saying "We want something different." Aren't we all just a little fed up with the over-produced, uninspired junk that the big labels have been producing for the, I don't know, last 10 or 15 years?

I see Ms. Boyle as a sort of Ella Fitzgerald figure...someone who will definitely be rooted in a certain style, perhaps an old fashioned one. But regardless of whether it is "old" or "new" she'll be good at it, and at the end of the day, it will be the quality and humanity in her singing that will transcend all.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> All that is old will be new again, right?


Was anything ever new?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Conservationist said:


> Was anything ever new?


Ha, well, maybe not. Wasn't it the ancient Greeks who belived time was circular and not linear?


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Ha, well, maybe not. Wasn't it the ancient Greeks who belived time was circular and not linear?


Heraclitus most notably among the ancient Greeks, "You could not step twice into the same river; for other waters are ever flowing on to you."


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

From Susan Boyle to Heraclitus in one thread...ah, the magic of the internet!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the whole thing surrounding this lady is worthless. I mean yeah she can sing pop tunes. So what? I'd like to see how she handles Mendelssohn's "Symphony No. 2 - Hymn of Praise." Get her to sing some real music, then I might be convinced.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Mirror Image said:


> I think the whole thing surrounding this lady is worthless. I mean yeah she can sing pop tunes. So what? I'd like to see how she handles Mendelssohn's "Symphony No. 2 - Hymn of Praise." Get her to sing some real music, then I might be convinced.


I think this is a cynical remark which misses the whole point of her popularity.

First of all, maybe she can sing Mendelssohn...and we have not heard it yet. And if she cannot, perhaps her voice is not suited for the more "classical" style; that is to say, lieder, and bel canto, etc.

By the way, one can still be a great singer and not a singer of the classical tradition. It's just a different style. Are Ella, Celine and Barbra NOT great singers because the do not sing lieder?

And to say this is "worthless?" I could not disagree more. Quite a few people have found worth in her singing and message, which is something very valuable, especially in these dark times.

So, I think your commentray is patently unfair, and dare I say, worthless.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I think this is a cynical remark which misses the whole point of her popularity.
> 
> First of all, maybe she can sing Mendelssohn...and we have not heard it yet. And if she cannot, perhaps her voice is not suited for the more "classical" style; that is to say, lieder, and bel canto, etc.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...do I care what the masses think? No, I don't. All I gave is my opinion and if you don't then that's fine. Nobody sees eye to eye.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I just read an article in one of the tabloids here in Sydney, Australia which said that the reason why she has garnered so much interest is because she provides hope to people of a similar age, the baby boomers generation. The writer argued that her confidence and ability to sing after a pretty average life (from what we know) gives hope to other people that age, that maybe it's not too late for them to do something like that, even in middle age.

In my opinion, she obviously has some abilities that can be honed and fine tuned, but ultimately, this may only be a fly by night internet phenomenon, and not very long-term. But the journalist was saying just the opposite, that the boomers in particular are very eager to buy CDs from a person like this. So maybe she will have some long term impact, like that guy (forget his name) who won that big UK TV talent show, the opera singer...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I hpe her success is long-term. Her voice is perfect for Broadway/West End types of shows, so, as long as those types of venues exist, I think she could become a fixture there.

And, I think she is more talented than Paul Potts.


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes I think her voice is perfect for musicals, providing more professional training. Like many others, I was very touched by the story of this most unlikely star. Sure many singers sing better than her, but that's not the point. Her coming out delivered a valuable massage and reflected just how shallow the showbiz, our society and pop culture have become. I found this comment in a BBC report well said:



> Lisa Schwarzbaum, writer for US celebrity magazine Entertainment Weekly, said the performance was a powerful reality check.
> 
> She wrote: "In our pop-minded culture so slavishly obsessed with packaging - the right face, the right clothes, the right attitudes, the right Facebook posts - the unpackaged artistic power of the unstyled, un-hip, un-kissed Ms Boyle let me feel, for the duration of one blazing showstopping ballad, the meaning of human grace.
> 
> "She pierced my defences. She reordered the measure of beauty. And I had no idea until tears sprang how desperately I need that corrective."


 - http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8005767.stm


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't really like her voice, her tone has this...how would you say...."hour glass configuration" Heavy at the top and bottom but nothing thin in the middle. Hollow. 
And then the vibrato is just awful, it spans about three notes! 

Well maybe some professional teaching might help sort those problems out.


----------



## b-sharp (May 1, 2009)

I think that the whole fuss about Susan Boyle started simply because she is not very attractive. When she opened her mouth everyone was surprised that she could sing, which of course says a lot about how shallow people are. 

Let's imagine the alternative - say she was stunningly beautiful and dolled up to the nines - do you think she would have got the same reaction? I don't. I think she may well have got through to the next round, but she would have just been "another singer" on the contest and we would have forgotten about her in no time.

I wish her every success and think her voice is nice. However, I don't think she is really that special.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

While I usually cannot stand these "American Idol" type of shows, I admire this woman and her ability to not only sing, but appear in front of the world.

Jim


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I dug Paul Potts more.

(by the way: what kind of a name is that. Those parents were like "hmmm, our name is pott. How can we make it sound funny. Oh that's it, let's cal him Paul")


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I do like her voice. Did anyone hear here rendering of Cry Me a River from the 1990s? If not, YouTube is. It's a sultry, dare I say, very sexy performance.

Us classical folks have to bear in mind with here is, that, hers is not a classical voice. So, let's not try to compare her Renata Tebaldi, Christa Ludwig, Karita Mattila, etc. She obviously does not have a voice like them, but she does not sing their type of music. Her voice is perfecly suited, I think, for pop standards or showtunes. I maintain, that with a touch of vocal training, her voice could really shine, and she will become very popular...even beyond her phenomenal internet fame now.

Anyway, I am rooting for you, Susan!


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

well, I was basing my assement on musicals and pop music. not classical. and well I still don't like it. Well maybe if she got rid of that horrible vibrato....ugh.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

JoeGreen said:


> well, I was basing my assement on musicals and pop music. not classical. and well I still don't like it. Well maybe if she got rid of that horrible vibrato....ugh.


I don't have a problem vith her vibrato. Maybe she could tone it down a little. But I find her voice to be very nice as is.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

She's got an ok voice, but is she and Paul Potts really going to promote classical music. The sad truth is that these people are just going to drag classical music down to the level of popular culture by selecting the "hits" and releasing cheezy and generic albums. Could Paul Potts really sing his way through an entire opera? No, and why would he want to? He's commercally popular!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Edward Elgar said:


> She's got an ok voice, but is she and Paul Potts really going to promote classical music. The sad truth is that these people are just going to drag classical music down to the level of popular culture by selecting the "hits" and releasing cheezy and generic albums. Could Paul Potts really sing his way through an entire opera? No, and why would he want to? He's commercally popular!


You see though, Susan Boyle is not a classical singer. If you look at every YouTube clip of her, she sings show tunes and pop standards. She is in no way masquerading as the next Maria Callas, that's for sure! So, I think we should all put her talent in a proper context.

As for Paul Potts, while I applaud him for going forward and following his dreams, he is not a great singer of opera by any stretch. This is someone whose voice is seen in the proper context here, and I think it's fair to say that is voice is OK at best. Especially when you compare it to other real opera singers.

I would say he's not even as good as Andrea Bocelli, himself not a "real" opera singer.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Tapkaara said:


> You see though, Susan Boyle is not a classical singer. If you look at every YouTube clip of her, she sings show tunes and pop standards.


Indeed, but that also begs the question, could Susan Boyle sing her way through a musical? Possibly, but simply relying on natural talent is not enough. She needs appropriate tutelage.



Tapkaara said:


> I would say he's not even as good as Andrea Bocelli, himself not a "real" opera singer.


Andrea Bocelli is disabled an therefore unable to peform live opera, although he has recorded complete operas and oratorios and the like. He's not the best singer by any means, but I agree with what you think.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, Ithink the full scope of Ms. Boyle's talent remains to be seen and, who knows, maybe she will be able to sing her way through a full musical and then some! I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

There's no doubt this lady can sing,maybe not to Callas level but certainly a lot higher than most stuff you see on TV. I think she's amazing because she seems so humble and has come out of nowhere with this amazing voice! She must have had training at one point in her life but my other half reckons she's just been made to feel worthless all her life and never got chance to shine. Now she's saying 's#d it,I'm going for it,I'll give it a go' 
But winning some talent show isn't important. If you believe in what you do you'll continue to do it regardless. 
Good luck Susan!


----------



## livemylife (Mar 13, 2009)

JoeGreen said:


> I don't really like her voice, her tone has this...how would you say...."hour glass configuration" Heavy at the top and bottom but nothing thin in the middle. Hollow.
> And then the vibrato is just awful, it spans about three notes!
> 
> Well maybe some professional teaching might help sort those problems out.


I completely agree about the vibrato.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes but the thing you have to remember is this is a woman who has had no professional training,its all natural. Imagine what she could do WITH training? Sadly we may never find out as she has suffered a breakdown


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> She must have had training at one point in her life but my other half reckons she's just been made to feel worthless all her life and never got chance to shine.


She has been made to feel worthless all her life? What kind of sob story is this? I don't feel sorry for her at all nor do I think she has the kind of musical ability for a career in music.

Have you ever been to a Black church? Every single member of that choir could out sing her when she's at her best!

I'm not saying she doesn't deserve her success, but she certainly isn't the only woman out there who can sing. She has definitely become a media darling and I think that's sad.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

What shocks me is that globalization has come so far as everyone in the world knows of this nonstory.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> What shocks me is that globalization has come so far as everyone in the world knows of this nonstory.


Yeah, it really is disappointing to turn on the news and see this woman's face who really isn't that great of singer to begin with.

Again, go to downtown Atlanta to a Black church and you will find true vocal talent. You want to talk about raw talent. They make her sound like the true amateur she is.


----------



## Dedrater (Mar 2, 2009)

Bach said:


> What shocks me is that globalization has come so far as everyone in the world knows of this nonstory.


Same.

People tend to perpetuate the moribund fascination with famous persons because it makes them feel better about their own lives. Why fix your flaws or do something constructive when you can either deride a celebrity or defend them from the menacing throes of the evil paparazzi? It enables them to make surrogate choices:

1. "My self-worth has been affirmed as a consequence of this meritless individual's social woes."

2. "It feels so good to pity weak strangers with whom I share virtually no cultural affinities; I think I'll escape into that indulgence. Want to trade your Susan Boyle card for my Lindsay Lohan?"

Cast your ballot!


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't give a monkey's what others say,she can sing. Just cos she's not classically trained,didn't go to the right music school etc
is no reason to judge her. She can sing a damn sight better than most (rock and pop) musicians that have been around for years!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> I don't give a monkey's what others say,she can sing. Just cos she's not classically trained,didn't go to the right music school etc
> is no reason to judge her. She can sing a damn sight better than most (rock and pop) musicians that have been around for years!


Evidently you do care what people say because you're still responding to the negative responses that have already been made and will continue to be made about her.

Like I said, she's not that great and it pities me, Cyclops, that you've fallen for the media hype.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Dedrater said:


> Same.
> 
> People tend to perpetuate the moribund fascination with famous persons because it makes them feel better about their own lives. Why fix your flaws or do something constructive when you can either deride a celebrity or defend them from the menacing throes of the evil paparazzi? It enables them to make surrogate choices:
> 
> ...


This is a funny post. I like it, because it's so true. She's all hype.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm quite sure that any gospel singer from Alabama or Georgia could out-sing her whilst wasted (not that they approve of that) - it's in the blood man, the blood man, the blood.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Evidently you do care what people say because you're still responding to the negative responses that have already been made and will continue to be made about her.
> 
> Like I said, she's not that great and it pities me, Cyclops, that you've fallen for the media hype.


Completely wrong. I've not fallen for any media hype at all. I just recognise someone who has a natural singing ability,but you're just persuaded by your high brow sensibility into dissing her because she's working class


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> This is a funny post. I like it, because it's so true. She's all hype.


True? Its all upper class ********


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Eh, where'd that come from? I'm as working class as it comes son, and I think she's decidedly average. (and undeniably hideous)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> Completely wrong. I've not fallen for any media hype at all. I just recognise someone who has a natural singing ability,but you're just persuaded by your high brow sensibility into dissing her because she's working class


Don't make me laugh, Cyclops. The woman isn't that great and it's sad that so many people have fallen for the media trap laid out by that worthless television show that promotes this kind of no talent.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Don't make me laugh, Cyclops. The woman isn't that great and it's sad that so many people have fallen for the media trap laid out by that worthless television show that promotes this kind of no talent.


I've not fallen into any trap. Most of the acts on such shows are rubbish,they think they can sing and the judges,well half of them are not fit to judge a music contest to be honest. But occasionally a person comes along who has natural talent oh but I'm wasting my time with you two,blah blah blah,i know more than you etc


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Bach said:


> . (and undeniably hideous)


Oh yea,because she's not young,pretty and blonde eh


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Pretty much, yeah..


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Bach said:


> Pretty much, yeah..


Yea you're definitely young


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm eighteen. And rather perversely, I'm only attracted to attractive women..


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

I wouldn't like Mrs. (I suppose) Boyle's singing even if she were Greta Garbo.

There's nothing special about her, she only can sing on tune, but this is expected of every singer. And even if she is no pretty, she profited from her looks as much as any top model.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> I've not fallen into any trap. Most of the acts on such shows are rubbish,they think they can sing and the judges,well half of them are not fit to judge a music contest to be honest. But occasionally a person comes along who has natural talent oh but I'm wasting my time with you two,blah blah blah,i know more than you etc


This woman is no star, Cyclops. She's been overhyped by the media and you've fallen right into it's trap.

Like I said, go to an all Black church and there will find some real talent. Not only can these women sing, but they DON'T NEED a television show to promote their abilities. They have too much class and self-respect to go on a pompous television show and be graded by a panel of judges who haven't even been to music school and know nothing about true musical ability.

If you buy into all this stuff about Susan Boyle, then yes, you're only contributing to the problem and fallen right into the media trap.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

We had something like this in polish edition of this program. Just instead of old woman there was about 11 yeard old girl. Everyone spoke about her like she would be some kind of miracle. But when one of legendary singers was asked about her opinion in one of talk shows, she stated that this is nothing special, just normal, talented girl and there is a lot likes of her.

Here is the video:


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Bach said:


> I'm eighteen. And rather perversely, I'm only attracted to attractive women..


Attractive LOOKING women. One day you might get the difference between what on the inside to whats on the outside.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> This woman is no star, Cyclops. She's been overhyped by the media and you've fallen right into it's trap.
> 
> Like I said, go to an all Black church and there will find some real talent. Not only can these women sing, but they DON'T NEED a television show to promote their abilities. They have too much class and self-respect to go on a pompous television show and be graded by a panel of judges who haven't even been to music school and know nothing about true musical ability.
> 
> If you buy into all this stuff about Susan Boyle, then yes, you're only contributing to the problem and fallen right into the media trap.


How can she have been over hyped? Did you see the show? She came on,very plain looking,noone knew a thing about her and the audience laughed when she said she wants to be a singer. Just like Hach they were judging her by her looks! Then she sang and everyone was shocked!


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


> We had something like this in polish edition of this program. Just instead of old woman there was about 11 yeard old girl. Everyone spoke about her like she would be some kind of miracle. But when one of legendary singers was asked about her opinion in one of talk shows, she stated that this is nothing special, just normal, talented girl and there is a lot likes of her.
> 
> Here is the video:


Yes she's a talented girl but nothing more, and she even shouldn't not try to sing this stuff, which can be pretty predjudicial to her voice. But the level os these shows is inherently low (if I got talent I wouldn't show up there, simple) , so anything can appear as important with such a low quality level.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> How can she have been over hyped? Did you see the show? She came on,very plain looking,noone knew a thing about her and the audience laughed when she said she wants to be a singer. Just like Hach they were judging her by her looks! Then she sang and everyone was shocked!


Actually it was not her looks, but the lack of composure she showed to the judges which, at least to me, grabbed my attention. And I actually saw a lot of men and women with much worse looks singing so much better. Take a look at this:






And he is probably the best singer arround. And his story is so much more interesting and touching than Susan Boyle's ou Paul Pott's or any of those high hyped "stars". And he has a massive talent.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cyclops said:


> How can she have been over hyped? Did you see the show? She came on,very plain looking,noone knew a thing about her and the audience laughed when she said she wants to be a singer. Just like Hach they were judging her by her looks! Then she sang and everyone was shocked!


Did I see the show? What planet are you on? 

No, I don't watch talentless people standing up on a stage with a panel of hack judges awaiting to score someone like they're some kind of gourmet meal. I've got better things to do with my time.

There is one thing I did enjoy though and that was the laugh she provided me when I turned on the news and saw her singing.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

What's the point of trying to put this woman down? I really don't see what the need is.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> What's the point of trying to put this woman down? I really don't see what the need is.


I'm only offering a different perspective. It obviously differs from your own, so I think that's great. Nobody thinks alike.

Here is my viewpoint: she went on a television show that, in my opinion, holds no kind of merit whatsoever and agreed to be judged by a panel of wannabes and has beens who think they have a right to judge somebody when their own careers in the "music business" have obviously dwindled away.

It's all of this over-fabricated, reality show garbage that is dumbing down it's audiences. It's a shame that television has sunk this low. I remember a time when television was decent and had some good shows that offered something to its' audiences. Now all we have are these shows like "American Idol" or "Britain's Got Talent," which do nothing, but degrade their audiences and are designed for water cooler banter and nothing more.

I'm sorry I'm not down with anything that promotes human stupidity and takes away from the finer things in life.

Agree or don't agree it does matter this is exactly what's wrong with television today and pop culture in general.

Good day.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I'm only offering a different perspective. It obviously differs from your own, so I think that's great. Nobody thinks alike.
> 
> Here is my viewpoint: she went on a television show that, in my opinion, holds no kind of merit whatsoever and agreed to be judged by a panel of wannabes and has beens who think they have a right to judge somebody when their own careers in the "music business" have obviously dwindled away.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

We had a lesson in school focusing on Susan Boyle and "first impressions". The whole basis of this silly obsession is "don't judge a book by it's cover". I find it somewhat laughable that when a scenario regarding this moral happens on a major TV show, the audience percieves it as ground breaking and quality television. Hell, I've even seen people on other message boards saying it was "the best thing that ever happened to TV". High school teachers, of all people, are _promoting_ this garbage in schools passing it off as a qualitative statement trying to garner intellectual discussion whilst they ask relfective questions like "How often do you judge people?"

Indeed, it promotes human stupidity and while the class is giving their thoughts on this 'wonderful and talented woman that we can all learn a lesson from', I remained silent wishing for this mindless discussion to end.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Reign of Praine said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We had a lesson in school focusing on Susan Boyle and "first impressions". The whole basis of this silly obsession is "don't judge a book by it's cover". I find it somewhat laughable that when a scenario regarding this moral happens on a major TV show, the audience percieves it as ground breaking and quality television. Hell, I've even seen people on other message boards saying it was "the best thing that ever happened to TV". High school teachers, of all people, are _promoting_ this garbage in schools passing it off as a qualitative statement trying to garner intellectual discussion whilst they ask relfective questions like "How often do you judge people?"
> 
> Indeed, it promotes human stupidity and while the class is giving their thoughts on this 'wonderful and talented woman that we can all learn a lesson from', I remained silent wishing for this mindless discussion to end.


 You're welcome. Somebody had to say what I said I suppose.

Any teacher who promotes this garbage should be fired. All of this makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Did I see the show? What planet are you on?
> 
> No, I don't watch talentless people standing up on a stage with a panel of hack judges awaiting to score someone like they're some kind of gourmet meal. I've got better things to do with my time.
> 
> There is one thing I did enjoy though and that was the laugh she provided me when I turned on the news and saw her singing.


Then you cant comment on her performance!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Cyclops said:


> Attractive LOOKING women. One day you might get the difference between what on the inside to whats on the outside.


Repulsive on the outside, retard on the inside.. not turning me on.

From my experience, the girls with the most exuberant and attractive personalities are also very beautiful to look at. Ugly girls have repellent, often dull or clingy personalities.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Bach said:


> Repulsive on the outside, retard on the inside.. not turning me on.
> 
> From my experience, the girls with the most exuberant and attractive personalities are also very beautiful to look at. Ugly girls have repellent, often dull or clingy personalities.


such a narrow minded foolish view!


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Bach said:


> Repulsive on the outside, retard on the inside.. not turning me on.
> 
> From my experience, the girls with the most exuberant and attractive personalities are also very beautiful to look at. Ugly girls have repellent, often dull or clingy personalities.


This is repulsive. Are you, as they call them in the UK, a chav?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

sam richards said:


> This is repulsive. Are you, as they call them in the UK, a chav?


Spot on there,it IS repulsive and narrow minded. My other half is highly articulate and quite intelligent but is no model. Bach is no chav,just someone who likes to incite this kind of 'discussion' and is probably laughing his head off at your reply.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate chavs and ******* LOL. Wannabe gangsters, they are pathetic. 

I smashed one chav's face with my electric guitar when I went to London.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

sam richards said:


> This is repulsive. Are you, as they call them in the UK, a chav?


Wtf? A chav, because he likes pretty girls? You're typical metalhead - most of them are too ugly to get some nice chick and they are so frustrated about it that they abuse other people, who seem to be normal and healthy follars.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


>


Oh my goodness. Please don't EVER show these pictures to us again! I'm about to puke.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

That's no way to talk about Sam's unrequited loves..


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Though I don't consider myself a metalhead. Take a look at these:
1. Christina Scabbia from Lacuna Coil








2. Lisa Johansson from Draconian


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

and compare them to these:








Are you in love, Bach?

Though I don't care for physical appearance, these are pathetic wannabes. Also, Slipknot is not metal.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Wtf? A chav, because he likes pretty girls? You're typical metalhead - most of them are too ugly to get some nice chick and they are so frustrated about it that they abuse other people, who seem to be normal and healthy follars.


You are just a kid, Aramis. Re-read what I said. Every male likes pretty girls, even me.

Bach said that physical appearance determines personalities and he hates ugly people which is a mark of a immature materialistic person. Physical appearance should not determine one's impression of a person. Yes, we should not force ourselves to date whom we don't find as unattractive. But saying that all physically unattractive persons also have inferior personalities is nothing short of stupid. Physical attractiveness is not everything.

I called bach a chav because many things: He's use of the word "innit", calling others "geeks and losers" (though this is a classical forum and classical listeners are called geeks in the real world) and his general flashiness.

Now look who is generalising.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I always imagine that attractive women are harder to keep. And most of them are too skinny for my liking.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

sam richards said:


> Bach said that physical appearance determines personalities


And that is truth. There are no strict rules, but sometimes appearance can tell you a lot about person. Especially when it comes to girls. Appearance makes them popular or not, and popularity has a lot to do with personality.



> and he hates ugly people


Did he? He said Susan Boyle is "hideous", which means not that he hates her, just that she is not right person to show in TV.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Aramis said:


> And that is truth. There are no strict rules, but sometimes appearance can tell you a lot about person. Especially when it comes to girls. Appearance makes them popular or not, and popularity has a lot to do with personality.


Exactly - and if the personality of unpopular, quiet, studious, mousey or socially inappropriate girls doesn't appeal to you - coupled with physical unattractiveness - then you're unlikely to get on with ugly girls.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm glad it is all over. I was so tired of hearing it every five minutes it seemed like. They droned on and on about this gal and her voice,tantrums,etc. 
Pop culture does that though.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

handlebar said:


> I'm glad it is all over. I was so tired of hearing it every five minutes it seemed like. They droned on and on about this gal and her voice,tantrums,etc.
> Pop culture does that though.
> 
> Jim


I'm so glad it's over too. I was sick and tired of hearing about this desperate woman and her latest "crisis." I mean who cares?

As I have mentioned before, the media are responsible for this vile filth we see. This is one reason I don't watch television or at least watch the news.

Do you know what's worse than a bloody-thirsty lawyer? A blood-thirsty journalist.


----------



## Dedrater (Mar 2, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I'm so glad it's over too. I was sick and tired of hearing about this desperate woman and her latest "crisis." I mean who cares?
> 
> As I have mentioned before, the media are responsible for this vile filth we see. This is one reason I don't watch television or at least watch the news.
> 
> Do you know what's worse than a bloody-thirsty lawyer? A blood-thirsty journalist.


A few pages back, you claimed to agree with me that our modern obsession with the frivolous existences of reality TV celebrities is insane. What I don't understand is why you're continuing to even discuss this beyond your initial recognition of the insanity. Isn't this kind of repetitive passion for something frivolous _contributing_ to the insanity, as opposed to helping to stop it?

Playing blame games by demonizing the big bad media isn't going to fix our society, because it isn't the media's fault -- it's everyone's. Chiding some specific facet of modernity for birthing some specific and inconsequential 'problem', especially when you're doing so because you falsely perceive a particular institution to be the perpetrator, is counterproductive and a fundamental reason for why we're in this mess in the first place. Until we take responsibility, nothing is going to get done; find healthy ways of crushing the problem rather than becoming the problem.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Dedrater said:


> A few pages back, you claimed to agree with me that our modern obsession with the frivolous existences of reality TV celebrities is insane. What I don't understand is why you're continuing to even discuss this beyond your initial recognition of the insanity. Isn't this kind of repetitive passion for something frivolous _contributing_ to the insanity, as opposed to helping to stop it?
> 
> Playing blame games by demonizing the big bad media isn't going to fix our society, because it isn't the media's fault -- it's everyone's. Chiding some specific facet of modernity for birthing some specific and inconsequential 'problem', especially when you're doing so because you falsely perceive a particular institution to be the perpetrator, is counterproductive and a fundamental reason for why we're in this mess in the first place. Until we take responsibility, nothing is going to get done; find healthy ways of crushing the problem rather than becoming the problem.


What I don't understand is why you're on a classical forum and you don't even discuss classical music. Explain that logic to me.

All 8 of your posts are in the non-classical music discussion. Why? Do even like classical music?


----------



## Dedrater (Mar 2, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> What I don't understand is why you're on a classical forum and you don't even discuss classical music. Explain that logic to me.


I enjoy a substantial amount of music from the Western canon, regardless of what descriptors you choose to arbitrarily tie it together, but ultimately dislike most music from any time period or genre. That having been said, I'm up for discussing Classical music when a conversation other than "Top 5 cello sonatas from 1846" or "Favorite Symbolist?" presents itself, because populism is _also_ counterproductive. When I encounter a quality post warranting a response, I will respond, and I'm sure I'll run into a few here. I just started to post actively a few days ago, so your accusation has no merit.

Besides, if I work for Coca-Cola and I'm a janitor, does that make me less of a member of the corporation just because I don't actively participate in the production of the soft drink?

Anyway, hipsterdom often results in your logic: Ignore a salient point posed by a contributing member of a community, and instead raise a red herring as a substitute for a rebuttal.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Dedrater said:


> I enjoy a substantial amount of music from the Western canon, regardless of what descriptors you choose to arbitrarily tie it together, but ultimately dislike most music from any time period or genre. That having been said, I'm up for discussing Classical music when a conversation other than "Top 5 cello sonatas from 1846" or "Favorite Symbolist?" present themselves, because populism is _also_ counterproductive. When a quality post presents itself, I will respond, and I'm sure I'll run into a few here. I just started to post actively a few days ago, so your accusation has no merit.
> 
> Besides, if I work for Coca-Cola and I'm a janitor, does that make me less of a member of the corporation just because I don't actively participate in the production of the soft drink?


Sounds like to me you're making excuses for yourself. You don't want to participate in the main function of this forum, which is to discuss classical music, then that's fine, but from where I'm sitting you're overall attitude and the way you talk to people is counterproductive.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Music is music....classical, popular, jazz, experimental, whatever... And really I don't have any problem with someone posting wherever they want to on this forum.

As far as Susan Boyle I don't really have an opinion, I don't really follow the musical talent shows myself.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

> . . . you're on a classical forum and you don't even discuss classical music . . .
> All . . . your posts are in the non-classical music discussion.


Administrative note:

Making posts in the classical boards is not a requirement for membership and discussion participation within this forum community ...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a comment on Susan Boyle as such, but here's what Kiri Te Kanawa recently said about American Idol and similar shows.......

"I'm really very anxious to find the new generation," Te Kanawa says in an
impassioned way that calls to mind her dramatic onstage heroines. "I'd like to
see the real singers come through. . . . There are some stunners out there. We
need them to be heard and not overshadowed, there's the 'Lollypop World' and the
real world which people are struggling to keep traditional."

The "Lollypop World" that Te Kanawa speaks of is that of "American Idol"-style
contest programs. "The so-called reality shows are killing off just about
everything, and then you've got the recording companies, who will just go for
whatever they can sell, so we're not looking at the real singers coming through.
My mission, I feel, is to find out if we have real singers who don't have to use
microphones to be heard."


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Not a comment on Susan Boyle as such, but here's what Kiri Te Kanawa recently said about American Idol and similar shows.......
> 
> "I'm really very anxious to find the new generation," Te Kanawa says in an
> impassioned way that calls to mind her dramatic onstage heroines. "I'd like to
> ...


It reads like a lot of gibberish to me.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Toccata said:


> It reads like a lot of gibberish to me.




It reads like a woman who knows the difference between true talent and not talented.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Aramis said:


> And that is truth. There are no strict rules, but sometimes appearance can tell you a lot about person. Especially when it comes to girls.


The only way you know about a person properly is if you know about their life and what they have experienced in it. Otherwise you are just judging sometime on how you want them to look. It's wrong to mix up sexual/romantic attraction with just appearance for general interaction with people as well imo.



Aramis said:


> Appearance makes them popular or not, and popularity has a lot to do with personality.


Other things make people popular too, such as money. Charm is another thing that can make people popular. Appearance can be changed by things such as illness, accident, circumstances....does that mean someone's basic personality has suddenly changed?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Appearance can be changed by things such as illness, accident, circumstances....does that mean someone's basic personality has suddenly changed?


Suddelny? No. But in time it surely would change.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

how about this ?

Whitney Houston cover


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

How much reverb and other computerized **** do they want on that recording?!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I'm sorry*

There ae a few things I don't like about her:

- her style
- her voice
- her age
- her physical appearence
- HER!

L-O-L

Martin


----------

